# Battlebot bekommen



## Held² (10. Juni 2009)

EDIT: DAS PET KANN MAN NICHT MEHR BEKOMMEN!!!!!!!!


Ich bin nicht sicher ob das von Blizz bewusst gemacht ist da der Brief auf Deutsch ist aber trotzdem würde ich es euch empfehlen sofort zu machen ich hab shcon meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Eigentlich sollte diese Pet ja nur für US-Spieler zugänglich sein, doch komischer Weise ist es auch Spielern aus Europa möglich dieses zu bekommen! Die Pet-Sammler unter Euch werden sich jetzt sicher fragen, wie das Ganze möglich ist. Folgt einfach nur den nachfolgenden Punkten und Ihr könnt Euch über ein Pet mehr in eurer Sammlung freuen. Ich möchte dennoch darauf hinweisen, dass Ihr euch die Pets auf eigene Gefahr auf den Account holt, da sie wie bereits gesagt, ursprünglich nur für US-Spieler geplant waren. Wann und ob der Fehler behoben wird steht nicht fest.

    * 1. Um das Pet zu erhalten, müsst Ihr im Besitz eines Battle.net-Accounts sein, der mit eurem WoW-Account verbunden ist. Dies könnt Ihr hier einrichten: --> Zum Battle.net
    * 2. Klickt auf das entsprechende Icon der Mountain Dew Seite. --> Zur Mountain Dew Seite
    * 3. Nun loggt Ihr euch mit eurem Battle.net Account ein, auch wenn Ihr zum US-Battle.net weitergeleitet werdet.
    * 4. Trotz der Fehlermeldung, habt Ihr nun die Möglichkeit durch Klick auf den Button, die Belohnung einzusammeln.
    * 5. Wenn Ihr nun wieder auf euren Account einloggt, werdet Ihr das Pet im Briefkasten finden können.
Quelle www.wow-szene.de


mfg Held²


----------



## Mace (10. Juni 2009)

mhh wenn das funkt dann sag ich mal   epic fail von blizz^^


----------



## Thedynamike (10. Juni 2009)

Oder eine Strategie um Leute für einen Battle.net Account zu begeistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. Juni 2009)

2 Fragen hab ich

1. wo auf der Mountain Dew Seite soll das sein
und
2. Wie mach ich mir son Battlenet Acc? ^^


----------



## Durzan (10. Juni 2009)

Also für ein Pet ist mir das Risiko doch zu groß eventuell ein Account-Bann zu bekommen oder was meint ihr?



so long


----------



## Thedynamike (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab eher angst vor dem Battle.net Account als vor nem Bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. Juni 2009)

Du wirst denk ich keinen Bann dafür bekommen das du "zufällig" was rausgefunden hast was eig. nich gehen sollte, solange du keine Spielinhalte total ausnutzt so das andere nen Nachteil haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja mal exakt von WoW-Szene kopiert.


----------



## Blutdämon (10. Juni 2009)

joa ich bleib bei meinem normalen acc da ich eh kein pet sammler bin is mir das wumpe =D

aber ernsthaft jenach dem kanns wirklich zum bann kommen bedenkt das also gut


----------



## Thedynamike (10. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal exakt von WoW-Szene kopiert.



Steht sogar als Quelle drunter. 
Amazing! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (10. Juni 2009)

Jetzt müsste die Battle.net Seite bei mir nur aufhören mir beim aufrufen eine 403 Forbidden meldung auszugeben.


----------



## Durzan (10. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal exakt von WoW-Szene kopiert.




wayne 

Jo also ich werd es morgen mal versuchen jetzt bin ich irgendwie zu müde dafür xD


----------



## chris3112 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir des Pet jetzt einmal angeschaut und schaut eigentlich ziemlich geil aus!


----------



## -jp- (10. Juni 2009)

es geht definitiv habs grad gemacht... das pet macht coole geräusche^^
hierüber muss man sich einloggen:
https://us.battle.net/login/login.xml?ref=h...000&app=bam

oder über: http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/#/home auf den button unten rechts


----------



## Durzan (10. Juni 2009)

Aber jo das Robo Pet sieht ganz lustig aus . Ein Versuch ist es morgen Wert xD


----------



## Rouller (10. Juni 2009)

habe es auch gerade gemacht


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

NICE ES FUNZT!°!!!!


----------



## Thedynamike (10. Juni 2009)

So ein Battle.net Account ist doch mal ein richtiger Nachteil oder?
Ich mein, dein Login Name wird zu deiner eMail Adresse und alle Spiele benutzen das gleiche Passwort.
Ein Paradies für Accountdiebe.... ich lass es lieber. Schade ums Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (10. Juni 2009)

Screen machen und reinstellen, man will ja wissen für was man sein account riskiert^^.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Ich denke der ist auch für Europa vorgesehen: Der Text in der IngamePost ist auf Deutsch.

Denke mal nur anzeigefehler auf der Seite.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (10. Juni 2009)

Monkey.D schrieb:


> Screen machen und reinstellen, man will ja wissen für was man sein account riskiert^^.



Sieht aus wie der Bot vom vorletzten Weihnachten, nur in Silber und mit 2 Tanks aufm Rücken.

Und ich rechne eher weniger mit Bans deswegen (man umgeht ja nichts oder verstösst sonst irgendwie gegen die AGBs). Der Fehler liegt ja bei Blizzard, eigentlich sollte die Fehlermeldung das man keinen US Account hat ja nicht trotzdem das Pet schicken.

Schätze eher das, wenn sie dagegen vorgehen, einfach die Pet und Item ID einmal von den EU Servern gelöscht werden.


----------



## HAx90 (10. Juni 2009)

hat schon wer rausgefunden wie ich die farbe von dem änder


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Ich denke dass es legal ist und nur ein anzeigefehler dass es für Deutschland nicht erhältlich ist >> Deutsche IGPost.
Wie bei den Kinderwochen wo man die 5 Daylis an einem Tag machen könnte.


Screen:


----------



## Aerasan (10. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich denke dass es legal ist und nur ein anzeigefehler dass es für Deutschland nicht erhältlich ist >> Deutsche IGPost.
> Wie bei den Kinderwochen wo man die 5 Daylis an einem Tag machen könnte.
> 
> 
> Screen:




ehm passt hier nich hin sorry, was is das fürn n interface leiste die du nutzt? ist das Btex? bzw welches Btex ist es?


@ topic: ich glaub das risiko is mir zu hoch... scheiß battle net,jedes ma ne email eingeben statt den namen ma.... bekommt man da nen erfolg oder so??


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. Juni 2009)

Der Typ, der von nem GM ne Brustplatte aus Versehen per Post bekommen hatte womit er im Umkreis von XY Metern alles töten konnte, hat auch nen Bann bekommen, und der Fehler lag auch bei Blizz Mitarbeitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machste nen Exploit und der erwischt dich, gibts auch Ärger, der Fehler im Spiel war aber auch von denen ^^

Und wie ändert man die Farbe? ^^


----------



## Blutdämon (10. Juni 2009)

naja ich bin ehrlich ich werd mir keinen battle.net acc zulegen weil einmal die daten rausbekommen sind alle spiele auf gut deutschgesagt weg 
und da hab ich keine lust drauf

und das pet gefällt mir nichtmal ich steh mehr auf den blizzardbär dens zum 4ten geburstag gab der is knuffig
oder den worgwelpen von der q im blackrock da


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2009)

> Der Typ, der von nem GM ne Brustplatte aus Versehen per Post bekommen hatte womit er im Umkreis von XY Metern alles töten konnte, hat auch nen Bann bekommen, und der Fehler lag auch bei Blizz Mitarbeitern tongue.gif



Aber Blizzard hat ihm nicht gesagt  er soll damit Ulduar clearen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Ich mach mir keinen B.net Acc für so ein be...scheidenes pet :S


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Nix Exploit, ich war verwirrt, und habe den Spielfluss nicht gestört, so wie er.

Ausserdem sogg ich auch WC3 und hätte mir Battlenet so oder so geholt, war einfach nur zu faul.

Auch weil ich denke das es eh bald Pflicht wird.

Naja ich gehe jetzt wirklich mal penen.


----------



## Cheryce (10. Juni 2009)

Otori schrieb:


> Der Typ, der von nem GM ne Brustplatte aus Versehen per Post bekommen hatte womit er im Umkreis von XY Metern alles töten konnte, hat auch nen Bann bekommen, und der Fehler lag auch bei Blizz Mitarbeitern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



passt hier zwar net rein aber du darfst nicht vergessen das er den Tabart genutzt hat um Erfolge freizuschalten etc und auch Dungeons gecleart hat. Dementsprechen ist der Bann wieder gerechtfertigt. Ich denke mal wenn er das ding nicht aus der Post oder was auch immer genommen hätte währe sein account nicht futsch.


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. Juni 2009)

Da haste schon recht, aber nenn mir 1 Fall wo ein Wiederspruch was gebracht hat bei Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wills einfach nich riskieren, dafür ahb ich zuviel Zeit investiert in den Acc.

Und wegen dem Battlenet Acc, ihr macht euch alle gleich ein, sichert das PW gut, nutzt Viren und Spyware Software dann isses gut.
Das WoW PW kann auch so geknackt werden und es zwingt euch ja keiner, alle BLizz Spiele reinzupacken.
Ma abgesehen davon, mit welchem anderen Blizzardgames lässt sich durch Klau geld verdienen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greav (10. Juni 2009)

Hab alles so gemacht wie da stand, am schluss stand auch da gratuliere sie haben einen Battlebot freigeschalten oder so hab dann WoW neugestartet aber ich krieg keinen von denen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Geil Leute!!!
Funktioniert wunderbar...


Warum ihr alle wegen dem Battle.net Account rumheult.. muss man aber nicht unbedingt verstehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riuk (10. Juni 2009)

erstmal das ding auch geholt und dann nen gm gefragt


----------



## Cheryce (10. Juni 2009)

Otori schrieb:


> Da haste schon recht, aber nenn mir 1 Fall wo ein Wiederspruch was gebracht hat bei Blizz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du ich habe nach über 4 jahren mit WoW aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also so nen kleiner test ob das geht is immer gut und wenn ich gebannt werde ist es mir auch egal ich habe Blizzard genug Geld in den Rachen geschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-


----------



## Blutdämon (10. Juni 2009)

devish schrieb:


> erstmal das ding auch geholt und dann nen gm gefragt




wie viele sagen kann strafen nach sich ziehen 

aber naja wer pets sammelt der solls machen ich mein son ding hat nich jeder


----------



## suchtihh (10. Juni 2009)

Danke für den TIP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das vieh is mal nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


anhang 2 Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

devish schrieb:


> erstmal das ding auch geholt und dann nen gm gefragt



Mehr als nen 3-Tage Bann bekommst für sowas auch nicht...

Das is das gleiche wie mit dem Frosch Mojo damals, zu Zul'Aman Zeiten.. da gabs auch keine Strafen.. die Frösche wurden nichtmal entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ¿?ShAdY¿? (10. Juni 2009)

Hmm, irgendwie erkennt der nicht, dass ich meinen Account mit dem Battle.net-Account verbunden hab.


----------



## Blutdämon (10. Juni 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Mehr als nen 3-Tage Bann bekommst für sowas auch nicht...
> 
> Das is das gleiche wie mit dem Frosch Mojo damals, zu Zul'Aman Zeiten.. da gabs auch keine Strafen.. die Frösche wurden nichtmal entfernt.
> 
> ...




was warn mit dem mojo? ich bin stolzer besitzer von sonem vieh und mag es^^


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Blutdämon schrieb:


> was warn mit dem mojo? ich bin stolzer besitzer von sonem vieh und mag es^^



Ne kurze Zeit konnte man einen der NPC's vor Zul'Aman küssen (./kiss) - Tada, plötzlich hatte man den kleinen Mojo in der Tasche.


----------



## Shirokun (10. Juni 2009)

Gendo schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste die Battle.net Seite bei mir nur aufhören mir beim aufrufen eine 403 Forbidden meldung auszugeben.


wenn du weist wie das geht sag mal bescheid hab das gleiche problem-.-


----------



## Blutdämon (10. Juni 2009)

achso ja davon hab ich gelesen als ichs gelesen hab wars schon zu spät dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (10. Juni 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> wenn du weist wie das geht sag mal bescheid hab das gleiche problem-.-



Mit der Adresse sollte es gehen:
http://eu.battle.net/


----------



## Atinuviell (10. Juni 2009)

hm, ich bekomm auch immer ne fehler meldung

???content.404Page.text.header???

liegt des vielleicht an firefox?
btw. post hab ich auch noch nich


----------



## Riuk (10. Juni 2009)

das mit dem mojo hört sich für mich nicht wier ein bug an ^^ eher wie ein kleiner gag , denn so blöd ist niemand


----------



## suchtihh (10. Juni 2009)

weiss wer wo ich den Treibstoff für das ding herbekomm ? 


wär ja megga geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sK4r4 (10. Juni 2009)

also bei mir hats auch funktioniert, mit firefox.

treibstoff bekommste, wenn du das in 24 stunden nochmal machst. hoffentlich gehts bis dahin immer noch =P


----------



## Blutdämon (10. Juni 2009)

wofür treibstoff? oO


----------



## suchtihh (10. Juni 2009)

Blutdämon schrieb:


> wofür treibstoff? oO



der hat hinten 2 sone behälter dran  und ich will wiseen ob da was passiert wenn die voll sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (10. Juni 2009)

Schade:

*Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server.*

Auch mit dem aktuellen Firefox nicht möglich reinzukommen...


Riggedi

PS: auf http://eu.battle.net/ passiert nüscht...


----------



## lolGER61095 (10. Juni 2009)

ich hab iwie ein problem wenn ich ein acc hinzufügen will steht da "Dieser Account wurde bereits hinzugefügt." und wenn ich mich mit meiner email einloggen will steht da "Mit diesem Battle.net-Account ist kein "World of Warcraft"- Account verbunden" weiß einer was ich da machen muss ? :s

Edit: mit meinen normalen daten kann ich mich einloggen


----------



## Atinuviell (10. Juni 2009)

hm, ich hab das ding noch nich...entweder hab ich was falsch gemacht oder es geht schon nich mehr


----------



## Blutdämon (10. Juni 2009)

okeee ^^ 

also mein hund der grad neben mir liegt und schläft is mir lieber begnügt sich mit wasser undn bissl futter xD


und nun geh ich ins bett nachti^^


----------



## Darequi (10. Juni 2009)

also bei mir hats geklappt.

Wollen wir dann nur noch hoffen, das Blizz da keinen Terz macht ^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2009)

Otori Takeo hatte in seinem Post schon vollkommen recht.
Sein Vergleich stimmt haargenau - da auch hier bewußtes Bugusing gemacht wird -
und das nach quasi ner offiziellen Einladung hier.

Zudem dient es auch zum Pushen der Erfolge und was weiß ich ...
Und wer da nun meinte, ja der in Ulduar hat ja das Teil auch benutzt - was macht Ihr denn mit dem Pet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde es garantiert auch nicht machen, da es so nicht gedacht war.
Außerdem denke ich, wird sowas für Europa bestimmt auch noch auf ganz normalen Wege kommen, 
wenn das Ganze nicht wirklich nur 'n Anzeigefehler war/ist.

ps. 
Und sollte doch jemand hier Konsequenzen dadurch haben - öffnet dann bitte nicht 'n neues Topic hier,
wie ...  "Hilfe Account gesperrt - ich weiß nicht warum..." !

greetz & gn8


----------



## GcD-Na-Goyah (10. Juni 2009)

also ich hab das problem wie schon wer vor mir das ich erst garnit wow hinzufügen kann ... steht zwar spiel is hinzugefügt aba wenn ich mich im wow einloggen will mit battleacc daten kommt das diesem battleacc kein wow beigefügt wurde ... bitte um ne kurze aufklärung und zwar schritt für schritt ... also ab dem anmelden


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. Juni 2009)

Geh in deinen Battlenet Account rein, und füge das Spiel hinzu, da is extra n Button für da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns da schon drin steht, dann haste irgendwo nen Fehler reingehauen ^^


----------



## GcD-Na-Goyah (10. Juni 2009)

da is son fenster wo sowas wie ne art wow spiele verpackung is : probeversion abgelaufen ... erweitern ? wenn ich da drauf klicke komm ich auf die seite von blizz .. da steht dann iwas mit error 404 this size doesnt exist

wenn ich nen acc hinzufügen will steht da acc wurde schon hinzugefügt

logge ich mich bei wow ein mit den daten (emailadresse) steht diesem battlenet acc wurde kein wow-scc zugefügt (oda so ähnlich) also ka was da schief läuft


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juni 2009)

habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxEldorianxX (10. Juni 2009)

sagt bitte net die wow site is schon down -.- warum les ich sowas immer erst zu spätt *kotz* =(


----------



## Darequi (10. Juni 2009)

So, das iss zwar kein "wie erstell ich einen battle.net Acc." dafür gibts hier genug Threads ... 

1. Geht auf   <- Acc erstellen
2. Fügt mit eurem Benutzer und PW euren WoW Acc. dem Battle.net hinzu
3. geht auf http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/#/home 
   unten rechts der entsprechende Link, der auf die WoW Seite verweisst mit dem entsprechenden Refeer
4. einloggen und voila, da isses !

-----

über die TLD www.battle.net gibts nen 403, weil die Seite dort nicht richtig verlinkt wurde vom Webmaster, bzw. so wie es aussieht ein redircting Modul nicht funktioniert.
(Für IP's aus D die deutsche Seite, für IP's aus den USA die US-Seite usw.

Alles ohne Pistole und auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Seiten sind aber sauber und keine Phishing Seiten .. 
(https: und Thawte Verschlüsselt 256bit)


----------



## uniquex (10. Juni 2009)

Funktioniert *nicht*!
Man kann sich nicht mit dem Battlenet Account einloggen (Email-Adresse), was aber nötig wäre um das Pet abholen zu können.
Es kommt lediglich die Fehlermeldung, dass kein Battlenet-Account mit Warcraft verbunden ist (obwohl er eingerichtet ist).

Entweder schon fixed, oder einfach nur ein Hoax.


----------



## Girderia (10. Juni 2009)

also bei mir gibts bei mountaindew nur ne weiterleitung zu www.blizzard.com/us/

und als besonderes leckerli kommt jetzt, wenn man ins spiel einloggen will, ein "Die Login-Server sind zur Zeit ausgelastet"


----------



## XxEldorianxX (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich danke Darequi...Also als ich auf den link geklickt habe und dann unten den bot angeklickt habe musst ich mich nur noch einloggen bei battle.net und dann runterscrollen und gegenstand einlösen drücken...obs geklappt hat weiß ich net weil ich soviel glück habe das nun die login server down sind -.-

edit: und nun pusht den thread hier net o hoch ich will net das gleich wieder jeder hns und franz damit rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit edit: so server geht wiedr mein bot is da...nun noch eine frage....kann man das beeinflussen das die tanks sich füllen?


----------



## uniquex (10. Juni 2009)

EU-Server sind nicht down, der ganze Quatsch funktioniert halt nur mit US-Servern.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2009)

EU Server sind nicht down?
Na dann versuch' Dich doch mal einzuloggen.^^

edit: Eben ging es nicht - nun wieder.
Sollte der Neustart nicht erst zwischen 5-7 Uhr sein? ...

naja, wieauchimmer - geh mal zur Augenpflege ...

gn8


----------



## spawnofanger (10. Juni 2009)

freude freude freude meeeegathx funzt alles wunderbar wie auf wow-szene beschrieben, jetz haben alle meine chars nen battlebot mit rotem saft^^ ich hoff mal das ich den behalten darf *freu* xD


----------



## Darequi (10. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> EU Server sind nicht down?
> Na dann versuch' Dich doch mal einzuloggen.^^
> 
> edit: Eben ging es nicht - nun wieder.
> Sollte der Neustart nicht erst zwischen 5-7 Uhr sein? ...



Malle iss bis 5up und ich spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uniquex (10. Juni 2009)

Ich bekomm jedenfalls beim Login die Meldung, dass mit dem Account kein Warcraft-Account verbunden ist.
Kann mich nach wie vor (nur) mit meinem alten Login anmelden (also ohne Email-Adresse).


----------



## stephaneagle (10. Juni 2009)

Funktioniert Prima!  ..Sogar das Bekämpfen der Bot's mit einer anderen Aufladung und sieht dazu einfach genial aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Abend noch, hoffe wir werden nicht alle gebannt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fakt0r (10. Juni 2009)

Wunderbar, hat geklappt.

An Alle, wenn ihr auf der Mountain Drew Seite seid, schaut UNTEN RECHTS, da steht "THE BATTLE-BOT - CLAIM NOW AND FUEL UP" da müsst ihr drauf klicken und euch mit euren Battle.net Accountdaten einloggen, dann nurnoch auf Einlösen klicken und wieder in WoW einloggen, voila, ihr habt euer Einzigartiges pet.


----------



## CypherGirl (10. Juni 2009)

uniquex schrieb:


> Ich bekomm jedenfalls beim Login die Meldung, dass mit dem Account kein Warcraft-Account verbunden ist.
> Kann mich nach wie vor (nur) mit meinem alten Login anmelden (also ohne Email-Adresse).



Geht vielen (mir auch) genauso, währe nett wenn es dazu mal eine Info geben würde.

x
CypherG.


----------



## uniquex (10. Juni 2009)

Ihr loggt Euch alle mit der Email-Adresse ein, oder?
Warum bekomm ich dann die Meldung, dass der Battlenet-Account nicht mit einem Warcraft-Account verbunden ist, obwohl er das laut Battlenet-Seite ist?


----------



## fakt0r (10. Juni 2009)

http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/

Unten Rechts auf das Roboter-Pet klicken...


----------



## uniquex (10. Juni 2009)

fakt0r schrieb:


> http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/
> 
> Unten Rechts auf das Roboter-Pet klicken...


Das haben wir schon gecheckt!
Der Acoount wurde auch hinzugefügt (Dieser Account wurde bereits hinzugefügt), jedoch ist ein Login mit den Battlenet-Daten nicht möglich.


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

Ok bei mir ging es hab es bei mein beiden Acc die ich hinzugefügt hab bekomm in der Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fakt0r (10. Juni 2009)

@uniquex. Dann machst du was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uniquex (10. Juni 2009)

Und was?
Habe mich beim Battlenet angemeldet, meinen EU-Account hinzugefügt und versuche mich damit anzumelden, geht aber nicht, da angeblich kein Account verbunden ist.

Strange ist: Wenn ich auf den Account im Battlenet klicke (Spiel verwalten), lande ich in einen US-Account, der mir sagt es wäre ein Trial-BC-Account (nicht LK).
Nochmals hinzufügen geht aber nicht, da der Account angeblich existiert (Dieser Account wurde bereits hinzugefügt). Ich habe mich dort mit meinem alten Loginnamen/Pass registriert. Also falsch machen, kann man da imho wenig, es funktioniert nur einfach nicht.

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.. gar nicht! Ich kann mich nach wie vor nur mit meinem Benutzernamen/Pass anmelden, nicht der Battlenet-Email.


----------



## bakl (10. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist das selbe problem acc getranst (erfolgreich laut battle.net) einlogen geht aber nicht. ich bekomme auch immer die meldung das mit diesem battlenet acc kein wow verbunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe mir dan gedacht das es vileicht an der e-mail liegen könnte, aber daran lag es auch nicht. sobald ich auf spiel verwalten klicke bekomme ich ne error meldung 404 File Not Found!

The requested file was not found! Sorry!  nicht das ich das pet nicht haben möchte xD aber irgend wie möchte ich doch den acc zu einem battlenet acc machen. Aber es geht ja einfach nicht? Oo

sry für die rechtschreib fehler ^^


----------



## uniquex (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Fehlermeldung kommt, klick links im Menü auf *Manage Account*, dann bist du in der (US) Accountverwaltung. 
Mir wird dort angezeigt, dass ich angeblich nur einen Trial-BC-Account habe, was jedoch kompletter Schwachsinn ist.

Und das ein US-Account existiert, der zufällig den gleichen Benutzernamen/Pass wie ich hat, halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## bakl (10. Juni 2009)

also egal wo ich dort bei Manage Account anklicke es kommt immer wieder die selbe meldung


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7918:bothilfe.jpg] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 moin hier mal die lösung eures problems ... schaut mal oben in die leiste wenn ihr in den battlenet account eingeloggt seid, zu 99,999999 % steht da https://us.battle.net/account/management usw... ändert einfach das us in eu um und macht dann nochmal das account verbinden.. dann geht alles. viel glück 

wie es am ende aussieht hab ich gleich mal mitgeschickt. wenn es so aussieht dann habt ihr fast euren bot


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

LukaHH schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> moin hier mal die lösung eures problems ... schaut mal oben in die leiste wenn ihr in den battlenet account eingeloggt seid, zu 99,999999 % steht da https://us.battle.net/account/management usw... ändert einfach das us in eu um und macht dann nochmal das account verbinden.. dann geht alles. viel glück
> ...



Wieso stellst du nicht noch dein pw ins netz dann kann jeder auf dein zeug zugreifen und ihr wundert euch wenn eure acc gehackt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

Pantherrebel schrieb:


> Wieso stellst du nicht noch dein pw ins netz dann kann jeder auf dein zeug zugreifen und ihr wundert euch wenn eure acc gehackt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



probier es. ist eh net mein main account, den werd ich natürlich nicht mit battlenet verbinden. das mir dann doch ein wenig zu unsicher, zudem wurde mir in den letzten 4 jahren nie ein account gehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 suche ja net nach eventuellen wow hacks / cheats / oder sonstiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

Ist ja noch verbotener mit fremden Acc. Da ist bann wieder gerechtfertigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gibbes (10. Juni 2009)

kann es sein dass battle.net total ueberlastet ist oder so? bei mir dauert es stundenlang die seite aufzubauen...habe atm auch das problem mit der probierversion und versuche das zu beheben? aber mal ne andere frage...habe mich so schnell ohne nachzudenken bei battle.net angemeldet wegen dem pet... aber weiss net mal was das ist? kostet das was oder wozu dient das?


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

Pantherrebel schrieb:


> Ist ja noch verbotener mit fremden Acc. Da ist bann wieder gerechtfertigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso fremden account ? sind doch beide auf meinem namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab eben einen main account und einen sec. account.. is ja net verboten wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

LukaHH schrieb:


> wieso fremden account ? sind doch beide auf meinem namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aso ja dann ok hab ja auch beide meine Acc da drinn nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und unsicher na ich weiß nicht des Battlenet bzw die ganze Sache ist nun nicht anders als vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mit dem unterschied wenn der Batttlenet Acc gehackt werden kann, kann der Angreifer so an mehrere Spiele komm soweit sie drin sind.


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

kurzer tip noch für leute die probleme haben auf die seite zu kommen.. sie scheint oft mit inetexplorer 8 abzustürtzen, ich empfehle firefox oder chrome


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

Richtig, guter Tipp! Hab für die Aufladung dann auch mal IExplorer getestet, aber der kam da gar nicht klar damit. Mit Firefox klappte alles ohne Probleme!


----------



## bakl (10. Juni 2009)

danke dir Lukahhh  mit dem eu hat es geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gibbes (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> kann es sein dass battle.net total ueberlastet ist oder so? bei mir dauert es stundenlang die seite aufzubauen...habe atm auch das problem mit der probierversion und versuche das zu beheben? aber mal ne andere frage...habe mich so schnell ohne nachzudenken bei battle.net angemeldet wegen dem pet... aber weiss net mal was das ist? kostet das was oder wozu dient das?


hat wirklich gut geklappt mit dem eu und us...leider habe ich aber nichts in der post :-(


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> hat wirklich gut geklappt mit dem eu und us...leider habe ich aber nichts in der post :-(


da musst du auch noch was machen, geh nun auf http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/#/home unten rechts steht battlebot . drauf klicken.. danach wirst du auf battlenet gelinkt, einloggen und dann kommt schon die bestätigung.... nun musst du aber deinen bot auch auftanken ^^ geh nochmal auf http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/#/home drücke unten rechts nochmals battlebot, nochmals in den battlenetaccount einloggen, du erhälst eine fehlermeldung bla bla 24 stunden, nun der trick.. guck mal oben ob er wieder im us steht.. wenn ja ein eu draus machen neu laden und tatatata da habt ihr euren ersten tankauffüller... tip. nach 24 stunden kannst dir neue schicken lassen . normal nur einmal aber durch das eu/us kannst du immer 2 mal pro 24 std abstauben... die post erhälst du wenn du dich kurz im spiel ausloggst und dann wieder einloggst


----------



## Rise Above (10. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal, was weint Ihr alle rum über das "Problem", dass alle Accounts das gleiche PW bekommen?

Wer hindert Euch daran ein vernünftiges Passwort zu nehmen? Ich benutze schon seit 4 Jahren das selbe Passwort und den selben Acc-Namen für WoW, Diablo 2, Wc3 (TFT) und Starcraft. Ich wurde noch NICHT gehackt.

Jetzt hat sich zwar mein Account-Name verändert, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach komplizierter als mein vorheriger Acc-Name. 

Also denkt Euch mal ein gescheites Passwort aus und Ihr werdet nicht "gehackt".


----------



## gibbes (10. Juni 2009)

LukaHH schrieb:


> da musst du auch noch was machen, geh nun auf http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/#/home unten rechts steht battlebot . drauf klicken.. danach wirst du auf battlenet gelinkt, einloggen und dann kommt schon die bestätigung.... nun musst du aber deinen bot auch auftanken ^^ geh nochmal auf http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/#/home drücke unten rechts nochmals battlebot, nochmals in den battlenetaccount einloggen, du erhälst eine fehlermeldung bla bla 24 stunden, nun der trick.. guck mal oben ob er wieder im us steht.. wenn ja ein eu draus machen neu laden und tatatata da habt ihr euren ersten tankauffüller... tip. nach 24 stunden kannst dir neue schicken lassen . normal nur einmal aber durch das eu/us kannst du immer 2 mal pro 24 std abstauben... die post erhälst du wenn du dich kurz im spiel ausloggst und dann wieder einloggst


ok...rotes fule hab ich dann mal gewaehlt....mal kucken was jetzt kommt^^


----------



## gibbes (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> ok...rotes fule hab ich dann mal gewaehlt....mal kucken was jetzt kommt^^


lol ich koennt kotzen :

XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Nicht übereinstimmendes Tag. Erwartet: </h1>.
Adresse: https://eu.battle.net/account/management/redeem.html
Zeile Nr. 119, Spalte 8:					</div>
------------------------------------------^


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> ok...rotes fule hab ich dann mal gewaehlt....mal kucken was jetzt kommt^^



das prinzip ist einfach blau auf blau und rot auf rot passiert nix, rot rot bots halten zusammen wir auch blau blau bots ^^ also nur rot gegen blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> lol ich koennt kotzen :
> 
> XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Nicht übereinstimmendes Tag. Erwartet: </h1>.
> Adresse: https://eu.battle.net/account/management/redeem.html
> ...



machs nochmal ^^ dan gings bei mir auch

Aber naja DESTROMATH sollte endlich ma wieder on kommen .... der is schon über 15 mins down O_o


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> lol ich koennt kotzen :
> 
> XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Nicht übereinstimmendes Tag. Erwartet: </h1>.
> Adresse: https://eu.battle.net/account/management/redeem.html
> ...



log einfach mal aus dein spiel ausund wieder ein, du hast es trotzdem erhalten , hatte auch den fehler


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> lol ich koennt kotzen :
> 
> XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Nicht übereinstimmendes Tag. Erwartet: </h1>.
> Adresse: https://eu.battle.net/account/management/redeem.html
> ...



Hatt ich auch nicht wundern, einloggen und Post holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Juni 2009)

Okay sry ich meinte Destromath is über 30 mins down ... Sie haben destro getötet ihr schweine >_<


----------



## gibbes (10. Juni 2009)

Pantherrebel schrieb:


> Hatt ich auch nicht wundern, einloggen und Post holn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich---- nix drin^^


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> hab ich---- nix drin^^



Scheint auf manchen Realms zu dauern bei Blackhand ist es da auf Nefarian nicht?


----------



## gibbes (10. Juni 2009)

Pantherrebel schrieb:


> Scheint auf manchen Realms zu dauern bei Blackhand ist es da auf Nefarian nicht?


dann werd ich mal abwarten


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

gibbes schrieb:


> dann werd ich mal abwarten




jo auf are 52 hats bei mir 5 min gedauert.. dann hatte ich einmal spiel neu gestartet und dann war das zeug im postfach


----------



## CypherGirl (10. Juni 2009)

Interesant ist auch das es nicht auf alle Chars geschickt wird, Meine Stufe 80 Todesritterin hat den Bot und Fuel bekommen, mein Stufe 23 Krieger nicht (Was mich aber nicht weiter stört).

Im übrigen denke ich das Blizzard, entweder 1). Die Pets wieder löscht. Oder 2). Den Bot auch für die EU zugänglich macht, das Accounts gebannt werden (Wie hier in manchen posts prophezeit) denke ich nicht, Da es ja auch ein versehen sein könnte, wenn man auf einlösen klickt. Und überhaupt... Es ist nur ein Pet.

Wünsche allen einen guten Morgen (7:36).

x
CypherG.


----------



## kthxbye (10. Juni 2009)

Hab alles so gemacht, hatte keine Probleme beim "Spiel hinzufügen" oder sonst irgendwo..

Wenn ich jetz auf http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/ auf den Links unten rechts geklickt und kam auch auf den Screen mit der Fehlermeldung, dass dieser nur auf US Realms verfügbar ist.

Nach dem Klicken auf den darunter liegenden Button passierte nix... nach nochmaligem Klicken kam sowas ähnliches wie "Ihr habt heute (24 Stunden) schon eine Füllung bekommen." oder sowas...

Zusammenfassung:

Jeden Schritt befolgt, nirgends Probleme gehabt, nirgends Fehlermeldungen
Nach dem letzten Schritt (auf Button klicken, trotz fehlermeldung) hab ich kein Bot im Briefkasten.

Jemand ne Idee was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte? Oder sie habens während den Wartungsarbeiten iwie gefixed... kA..

mfg


----------



## alext (10. Juni 2009)

also ich hab leider gar nichts ingame bekommen. Auf keinen meiner chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Hab alles so gemacht, hatte keine Probleme beim "Spiel hinzufügen" oder sonst irgendwo..
> 
> Wenn ich jetz auf http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/ auf den Links unten rechts geklickt und kam auch auf den Screen mit der Fehlermeldung, dass dieser nur auf US Realms verfügbar ist.
> 
> ...




also ich hab mal alle chars bei mir gecheckt. bei mir hat es nur mein main char auf area 52 erhalten, andere 80 haben es nicht erhalten, weiss nicht wie das ausgewählt wird abe ihr solltet alle eure chars mal checken obs net da gelandet ist..


----------



## Blooddrainer (10. Juni 2009)

alles befolgt - nichts bekommen.


----------



## CypherGirl (10. Juni 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> alles befolgt - nichts bekommen.



Hört Sich so langsam danach an als sei es gefixt worden, lustigerweise besteht der Bot auf meinem Main noch. Währ also ein unique Pet wenn sie es nicht noch rauslöschen, nur eine Nacht zu haben. *grinst*

x
CypherG.


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

hm, also ich habs nun mit nem zweiten account probiert und muss sagen, bis dato kam nix. wäre übel für alle wenn das heute nacht gefixt wurde... ich pose mal meinen xD


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Ich komme immer noch problemlos auf die Seite.

"Sie haben bereits das heutige (24 Stunden) Battle Fuel eingelöst. Lediglich ein Behälter Battle Fuel pro Tag kann angefordert werden."
*hinsetz und warte*


----------



## Gobonn (10. Juni 2009)

auf die seite komm ich auch problemlos. leider bekomm ich keine post ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuriel (10. Juni 2009)

ich weis nicht wo das problem ist. man meldet sich beim battle.net an und verknüpft seinen account damit. dann geht man auf die mountaindew seite und klickt auf den button. jetzt soll mir mal einer zeigen, wo auf der seite steht, dass das nur für die piss-amis ist. weder auf der mountain-dew seite, noch im battle.net steht das. es steht auch nirgendwo, dass man mit seine deutschen wow-acc mit dem eu battle-net verknüpfen *muss*.


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

GcD-Na-Goyah schrieb:


> also ich hab das problem wie schon wer vor mir das ich erst garnit wow hinzufügen kann ... steht zwar spiel is hinzugefügt aba wenn ich mich im wow einloggen will mit battleacc daten kommt das diesem battleacc kein wow beigefügt wurde ... bitte um ne kurze aufklärung und zwar schritt für schritt ... also ab dem anmelden


da sieht man mal was tausende spieler im nachhinein für ein problem haben werden wenn wow komplett über battle.net laufen soll -,-
reiz, kotz, würg und übergeb.....
wenn ich sowas höre könnte ich meine eingeweide rauskotzen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azuriel (10. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> da sieht man mal was tausende spieler im nachhinein für ein problem haben werden wenn wow komplett über battle.net laufen soll -,-
> reiz, kotz, würg und übergeb.....
> wenn ich sowas höre könnte ich meine eingeweide rauskotzen!!!!!!!!!!


lass dich nicht blenden von leuten, die keine ahnung haben. bei mir funktioniert das problemlos.


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Azuriel schrieb:


> lass dich nicht blenden von leuten, die keine ahnung haben. bei mir funktioniert das problemlos.



/sign


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. Juni 2009)

richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie fülle ich den eigtl auf?


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

Azuriel schrieb:


> lass dich nicht blenden von leuten, die keine ahnung haben. bei mir funktioniert das problemlos.


kannst du mir denn sagen wie ich das hinbekomme also ich hatte mich shconmal angemeldet aber ekins piel hinzugefügt weils doch geklappt hatte
also da war ein fehler kam net mehr ins spiel rein...
jetzt wenn ich mich anmelden will dauerts ewig und bricht auch noch ab und zeigt nen fehler an das die seite nicht geöffnet werden kann...

muß man dem bot dann auch ncoh jedesmal auffüllen?


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> richtig so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



24Std nach dem Pet holen.. einfach wieder auf den Knopf - dann bekommst du die Füllungen geschickt.
Also genau das gleiche einfach nochmal.. *wart* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (10. Juni 2009)

so also ich habe es auch hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

hab es jetzt soweit hionbekommen der battle bot seie unterwegs war im game aber ist noch nichts da
wielange kann das dauern bis er da ist?


----------



## mk77 (10. Juni 2009)

habs auch mal gemacht.

war gerade ingame und war noch nichts da, wie lange dauert das ca??


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

mk77 schrieb:


> habs auch mal gemacht, nun warten bis die server wieder on sind


is deiner off?^^^^^^
also bei mir aufm server noch ncihts mitbekommen das der off war wenn er off war^^


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

hätte noch eine frage bekommt man den bot an jeden char geschickt?
und wenn nicht an welchen denn?


----------



## Mebo (10. Juni 2009)

ok also post habe ich auch nich bekommen ...obwohl ich das mit dem auffüllen gemacht habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heul


----------



## mk77 (10. Juni 2009)

dachte meiner is off, is mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

und n och ne frage bekommt man den bot auf den battle.net acc oder auf den wow acc oder ist des egal kann mri jemand antworten aud die fragen?oder wei des keiner?


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

mk77 schrieb:


> dachte meiner is off, is mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist ja nicht immer so^^


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

omg meine fehler beim schreiben in der früh sind ja schrecklich XD


----------



## mk77 (10. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ist ja nicht immer so^^



aber macht der gewohnheit ^^


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

mk77 schrieb:


> aber macht der gewohnheit ^^


/sign


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Jeder Charakter bekommt den Bot zugeschickt.
Bei mir hat es gestern 2min gedauert bis er da war..

Die letzte Frage versteh ich nicht. Du loggst dich nun nurnoch mit deinem Battle.net Account in WoW ein.


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Jeder Charakter bekommt den Bot zugeschickt.
> Bei mir hat es gestern 2min gedauert bis er da war..
> 
> Die letzte Frage versteh ich nicht. Du loggst dich nun nurnoch mit deinem Battle.net Account in WoW ein.


also da ich zum hinzufügen des spiels den key grad nicht hier habe sondern in der neuen wohnung konnte ich den nciht reinschreieben udn mit dem battle.net acc
somit auch nciht ins spiel reinkommen mit dem wow acc gehts aber ja noch^^
also wird der bott zum battl.net acc geschickt?


----------



## mk77 (10. Juni 2009)

also bei mir is bis jz nichts angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (10. Juni 2009)

So habe das ganze nun auch gemacht.
Es wurde keinerlei Hinweis darauf gegeben das man es auf einem Deutschen Acc nichts darf also kann einem nichts passieren.
Ich bin nur gespannt wann aufgrund meines BattleNet Acc´s mein WOW Acc gehackt wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also da ich zum hinzufügen des spiels den key grad nicht hier habe sondern in der neuen wohnung konnte ich den nciht reinschreieben udn mit dem battle.net acc
> somit auch nciht ins spiel reinkommen mit dem wow acc gehts aber ja noch^^
> also wird der bott zum battl.net acc geschickt?



Du brauchst den CD Key nicht, irgendwo steht was von wegen "World of Warcraft Account transferieren etc". Der CD Key wird erst interessant mit Starcraft 2 / Diablo 3.
Da du keinen WoW Account verbunden hast kannst du lange warten bis dir das Pet geschickt wird. Woher soll dein Battlenet Account wissen welcher dein WoW Account ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhrûnn (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab es auch versucht und wearte nun seit 20 min bekommen hab ich aber leider noch nichts


----------



## Mebo (10. Juni 2009)

@nachtglanz
habe mein wow acc mit dem battel.net verbunden und alles so gemacht wie hier geschrieben aber leider nix in der post seit 30min hmm woran kann das noch liegen weißt du das ?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Juni 2009)

Habe es auch gemacht keine Fehler in der Umsetzung nur kein Pet. <.Zirkel des Cenarius


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Hmpf, ich hab meinen noch gestern um 2Uhr Nachts geholt..
Schätze mal sie haben den Fehler behoben.. nun bin ich gespannt ob sie mir meinen kleinen Bot wieder weggenommen haben.


----------



## Prudenceh (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir bisher nur einen bnet-Account erstellt, aber noch kein WoW hinzugefügt.

Ich bin auch totale Pet-Sammlerin und hätte den Bot schon gerne. Aber ich will auch keinen Bann riskieren, dafür habe ich zu viel Zeit investiert.

Hat also schon wer Erfahrungen bzgl. Strafen gemacht oder weiß was genaues?


----------



## Nobódy81 (10. Juni 2009)

Frage: Lohnt es sich noch den Battle.net acc einzurichten und das Prozedere durch zu gehen oder gibts keine chance mehr auf so nen Pet? Denn wenn nicht bräuchte ich ja meinen ACC nicht umstellen. Danke schonmal für Antworten 

P.S. Will auch so nen Teil haben soll noch klappen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (10. Juni 2009)

warte auch schon ewig 
wie es aussieht haben sie es wohl behoben schade


----------



## Demitrie (10. Juni 2009)

Hmm scheinen die irgend wie unterbunden zu haben . Habe es vor ca 1,5 stunden gemacht . Anscheinend auch alles richtig da es so angezeigt wurde aber hatte immer noch nichts in der post . Da waren wohl einige von uns zu langsam :-/


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Du brauchst den CD Key nicht, irgendwo steht was von wegen "World of Warcraft Account transferieren etc". Der CD Key wird erst interessant mit Starcraft 2 / Diablo 3.
> Da du keinen WoW Account verbunden hast kannst du lange warten bis dir das Pet geschickt wird. Woher soll dein Battlenet Account wissen welcher dein WoW Account ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mhhh hab ich mir shcon gedacht gut werde mich mal aufn weg machen und des spiel holen fürs richtig machen des acc von battle.net^^


----------



## *Quicksilver* (10. Juni 2009)

Sagtmal wie lange dauert es bis das pet geliefert wird? Hatte es vor 10 mins angeclickt und nix im Briefkasten, war auch nicht ingame.


----------



## Nobódy81 (10. Juni 2009)

Naja dann eben nicht. Wäre zwar echt nice gewesen das teil zu haben, aber man kann nicht alles haben! Aber vielleicht melden sich ja noch Leute die es eben gemacht haben und doch bekommen haben ^^


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

also bei mir steht wenn ich mich mit dem batlle.net acc einloggen will das noch kein spiel hinzugefügt wurde d.h. doch ich muß wohl 
den cd-key eingeben damit mein spiel und mein acc geändert wird?O.o irgendwie muß ich das machen weil sonst wirde mein acc ja nicht geändert so stehts
zumindest da^^.......
von transferieren steht da nichts nur von wegen cd key eingeben um die aktuelle spielversion zu übertragen^^


----------



## Huntaaa (10. Juni 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich hab eher angst vor dem Battle.net Account als vor nem Bann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha - ich schmeiß mich weg - das Erste was ich dachte war: "Selbst für ne legendäre Waffe würde ich keinen Account dort anlegen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe schon die Threads in den nächsten Wochen:

"Mimimi, Acc Ban, nur weil ich son Pet geholt habe...." oder
"MIST BLIZZ DIE PENNER HABEN MIR MEIN PET GENOMMEN 11elf!"

ehrlich? für so ein Pet, dass evtl nicht mal lange im Inventar bleibt, so einen Aufwand zu betreiben?
Nicht mein Ding. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich nehme lieber die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und fliege damit durch die Gegend und hole ab und an das Eisbärenbaby raus:-)


----------



## Dhrûnn (10. Juni 2009)

wenn du auf spiel hinzufügen klickst kommt unten eine schaltfläche Wold of Warcraft hinzufügen da musst draufklicken dann musst du acc name und passwort eingeben und siehe da dein acc wurde hinzugefügt


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

"mit diesem battle.net account ist kein wow account verbunden"

steht immer da wenn ich mich einloggen will kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun soll?


----------



## Dhrûnn (10. Juni 2009)

Hab ich doch geschrieben


----------



## Crav3n (10. Juni 2009)

Otori schrieb:


> Der Typ, der von nem GM ne Brustplatte aus Versehen per Post bekommen hatte womit er im Umkreis von XY Metern alles töten konnte, hat auch nen Bann bekommen, und der Fehler lag auch bei Blizz Mitarbeitern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der hat nur nen Ban bekommen, weil er das Item ausgenutzt hat und Ulduar mit seiner Gilde im Hardmode kurzerhand mit dem Item platt gemacht hat ! Also hat er es mitverschuldet ! xD


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

Dhrûnn schrieb:


> wenn du auf spiel hinzufügen klickst kommt unten eine schaltfläche Wold of Warcraft hinzufügen da musst draufklicken dann musst du acc name und passwort eingeben und siehe da dein acc wurde hinzugefügt


hab ich alles getan und denn steht da des was i zuletzt geschrieben habe


----------



## Dhrûnn (10. Juni 2009)

dann versteh ichs nich


----------



## hardrain86 (10. Juni 2009)

aber mit meinem alten wow acc kann ich noch rein^^
aber wenn ein anderer so nett wäre und noch weiß was bei mri los ist bin für antworten immer zu haben^^


----------



## Psychonightelf (10. Juni 2009)

Otori schrieb:


> Der Typ, der von nem GM ne Brustplatte aus Versehen per Post bekommen hatte womit er im Umkreis von XY Metern alles töten konnte, hat auch nen Bann bekommen, und der Fehler lag auch bei Blizz Mitarbeitern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nur zur Info: Der Typ mit Martins Fury hat mit seiner Gilde alle Ulduar 10 hardmode (firstkill) Achievments abgestaubt!
Und Erfolge kann ein GM nicht rückgängig machen! Somit war es für alle anderen ein Schaden da sie diese Erfolge dank ihm nicht mehr anstreben können!


----------



## Nobódy81 (10. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> aber mit meinem alten wow acc kann ich noch rein^^
> aber wenn ein anderer so nett wäre und noch weiß was bei mri los ist bin für antworten immer zu haben^^



Das hat nen Kollege auch grade so. Er hat ACC erstellt, WOW hinzugefügt, aber einloggen in WOW mit den Battle.net daten geht nicht aber mit den alten.


----------



## ink0gnito (10. Juni 2009)

Hm, auf der Mountain seite kann ich mich nicht mal mit dem Battlenet acc. einloggen  da steht das mein nick oder pw falsch ist, von wegen <.<

@Nobody

War bei mir auch so, ich hab WoW hinzugefügt aber laut bild war das nur BC, und da konnte ich mich nicht mit battlenet acc. einloggen ingame.
hab nochmal wow hinzugefügt diesmal kam Wrath bild und einloggen geht.


----------



## Alandius (10. Juni 2009)

Eine Frage wenn das ding nicht für Deutschland geplant war, wieso bekommt man dann zum Pet einen schönen Text mitgeschickt ??? Wenn was nicht eingeführt wird dann wird auch nix dafür programmiert.

Der Text
von Jepetto Spaßbrum
Betreff: Euer neuer Kampfbot

" Herzlichen glückwunsch, XXXXX
Ihr Seid nun stolzer Besitzer eines erstaunlichen Wunderwerke-Originals: 
Dem Kampfbot

Für den Größtmöglichen Spaß solltet ihr euren Miniboxer immer gut mit Kraftstoff gefüllt halten.
Und behaltet immer in Gedanken: Gleiche Farben, keine Narben: Rot und Blau gibt Haumichblau!

-Jepetto "


----------



## Maradil (10. Juni 2009)

btw. es steht bei der erstellung des accounts, das es nur für US und EU geht, also wo liegt das Problem O_o


----------



## szensemann (10. Juni 2009)

Gratulation!
 Sie haben erfolgreich Ihr Battle-Bot Haustier eingelöst.
Bei dem nächsten Einloggen in World of Warcraft sollte es Ihnen möglich sein, Ihr Haustier bei einem beliebigen Briefkasten im Spiel abzuholen.


Funzt auch nun für EU Spieler. Beim ersten mal kam ne Fehlermeldung beim 2. mal der obige Text.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. Juni 2009)

Wann packe ich mal ein Pet aus ?

*Grübel*

*Überleg*


......


Nie...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also lass ichs lieber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobódy81 (10. Juni 2009)

Hm dann werde ich das wohl nachher auch mal ausprobieren wenn ich zu hause bin, von der Arbeit aus kan nich das leider nicht machen da der mich nicht den Battlenet-acc erstellen lässt (geht nicht auf die nachfolgende Seite / interneterstörer). Und wenn es doch nicht klappen sollte habe ich halt nen Battlenet acc ist auch nciht schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (10. Juni 2009)

ok die anmeldung bei battlenet is schon übel. man muss ein häckchen machen das sich blizzard deine nachrichten lesen kann....
naja battlenet is eig richtig nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als wc3 spieler wow spieler und vlt später noch andere spiele find ichs richtig gut

btw. das pet is nice o:


----------



## Jägerlatein (10. Juni 2009)

Moin, eine Fräge, woran kann es liegen, dass wenn ich auf der dew...seite rechts unten den Bot klicke, sich nicht tut.
Bzw. soll man sich regsitrieren bei denen. Hab ich gemacht jedoch kommt dann nur ein oops, dass es nur für
Amerika gültig ist.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen bitte?

MfG Jägerlatein


----------



## *Quicksilver* (10. Juni 2009)

szensemann schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> Sie haben erfolgreich Ihr Battle-Bot Haustier eingelöst.
> Bei dem nächsten Einloggen in World of Warcraft sollte es Ihnen möglich sein, Ihr Haustier bei einem beliebigen Briefkasten im Spiel abzuholen.
> 
> ...



Log dich ein und checke deine Post. Na? Gratulation???


----------



## Starfros (10. Juni 2009)

Otori schrieb:


> Der Typ, der von nem GM ne Brustplatte aus Versehen per Post bekommen hatte womit er im Umkreis von XY Metern alles töten konnte, hat auch nen Bann bekommen, und der Fehler lag auch bei Blizz Mitarbeitern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Er hat den Bann auch mit Recht bekommen , wer es vorsätzlich benutzt wobei auf dem item steht was es kann und dabei noch mit anderen Leuten ulduar unsicher macht.


----------



## Annara (10. Juni 2009)

erm ich bin gerade bei seite 2 von 3 mit dem account transfer und wenn ich auf  accunttransfer abschließen klicke komm ich wieder auf seite 2v3 hab ich i-was vergessen anzuklicken weil so funktionierts i-wie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte um hilfe


----------



## Prosica (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch vor ca einer Stunde mein Battle.net account mit dem wow account verbunden. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, auch die meldung:

"Gratulation!
Sie haben erfolgreich Ihr Battle-Bot Haustier eingelöst.
Bei dem nächsten Einloggen in World of Warcraft sollte es Ihnen möglich sein, Ihr Haustier bei einem beliebigen Briefkasten im Spiel abzuholen."

hab ich auf meinem Monitor lesen können als ich mich dort einloggte. Aber ich bekomme einfach keine ingame Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht es noch jemandem so?


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Es geht allen so die das erst seid ca. 3Uhr heute Nacht probieren.


----------



## ikarus275 (10. Juni 2009)

Prosica schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vor ca einer Stunde mein Battle.net account mit dem wow account verbunden. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, auch die meldung:
> 
> "Gratulation!
> Sie haben erfolgreich Ihr Battle-Bot Haustier eingelöst.
> ...


Yup, funzt net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Das Problem wurde um 11:00 (MEZ-Europe) gefixt! Es erscheint nun eine Seite mit einem Murloc der einen Error-Fahne inner Hand hat.

cc

PS: Blizz sollte endlich auch mal was für uns tuen, und nicht nur für die USA-Spieler. Denn wenn die CDU, das WOW Problem durchbekommen, ist das Spiel erst ab 18 Jahren bzw. nur unterm Ladentisch zu bekommen! Wenn das passiert dann fallen etwa 200T - Abonennten weg (die 8-18 Jährigen Spieler - Prepaid und so)!!

PS: ich selber bin 30! mich juckt das sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## uniquex (10. Juni 2009)

Habs gerade nochmal mit einem anderem Account getestet, geht nicht mehr!

Wie Blizzard mal wieder eiskalt die Leute verarscht hat und dazu gebracht genau das zu machen, was sie wollen: Einen Battlenet-Account anlegen!
LoL, aber das war doch garantiert beabsichtigt, von dem Drecksladen.


----------



## Prosica (10. Juni 2009)

lol ich hab mich nun erneut auf dieser battle. net seite eingelogt und da stand:

Fehler beim Einlösen	
Sie haben bereits das heutige (24 Stunden) Battle Fuel eingelöst. Lediglich ein Behälter Battle Fuel pro Tag kann angefordert werden.

wassen das?


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

uniquex schrieb:


> Habs gerade nochmal mit einem anderem Account getestet, geht nicht mehr!
> 
> Wie Blizzard mal wieder eiskalt die Leute verarscht hat und dazu gebracht genau das zu machen, was sie wollen: Einen Battlenet-Account anlegen!
> LoL, aber das war doch garantiert beabsichtigt, von dem Drecksladen.



Ich spiele schon seid mehreren Wochen über den Battlenet-Account. Ich hab auch nicht wirklich was negatives dran gefunden, aber nagut.


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Prosica schrieb:


> lol ich hab mich nun erneut auf dieser battle. net seite eingelogt und da stand:
> 
> Fehler beim Einlösen
> Sie haben bereits das heutige (24 Stunden) Battle Fuel eingelöst. Lediglich ein Behälter Battle Fuel pro Tag kann angefordert werden.
> ...



Das ist die "Füllung" für den kleinen Roboter. Es wurde registriert das du eigentlich nun so nen Bot zugeschickt bekommen sollst, aber angekommen ingame ist jedoch noch nichts.

Ich hab den Bot gestern noch bekommen, bin gespannt ob ich mir die Füllung auch noch abholen kann.


----------



## Girderia (10. Juni 2009)

wie schon erwähnt wurde es gefixt.

bei den chars, wo ich das pet gleich aus dem briefkasten gehiolt habe wars da, da wo ich es erst heute vormittag versucht ahbe war der briefkasten leer, also so wie es aussieht dürfen die, die das pet bereits haben, es auch behalten (oder es wird in einer zweiten welle gefixt/gelöscht)


----------



## xDeadherox (10. Juni 2009)

Ich würde das nie machen das ich mir nie sicher sein kann das wenn ich im internet sachen angebe diese nicht an falsche leute fällt


----------



## Poserritter (10. Juni 2009)

Na toll, ich hab mich nachm Raid noch bis 02:00 Uhr gelangweilt und nun les ich sowas. 
Wieder mal zur richtigen Zeit am falschen Ort gewesen. 
Wie immer.
Gz und ich hoffe, dass alle, die das Pet haben, es behalten können. 






Nach nem 3 Tage Bann ab Freitag^^ hehe


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Mh, mit einem anderen Battle.net Account - heute erst erstellt hab ich nun auch die allgemeinen Probleme.

Mit dem WoW Account verbunden, auch erfolgreich. Angezeigt wird mir irgendeine TBC Version, wenn ich dies verwalten möchte komme ich nur auf die Offizielle US Seite mit ner 404 Meldung.. mal abwarten.
Wenn ich versuch den Account neuzuverbinden sagt er mir das er schon verbunden sei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. Juni 2009)

Hab das gestern Nacht gemacht und deb Bot noch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings weis ich nicht wie ich ihn befüllen soll^^


----------



## Alandius (10. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Hab das gestern Nacht gemacht und deb Bot noch bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Befüllen geht nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und leider bekommt auch keiner mehr den bot.
ich hoffe die leute die das pet haben dürfen es behalten


----------



## CharlySteven (10. Juni 2009)

da kann ich mcih ja freuen wenn ich das pet behalten darf... heute extra früh vor der arbeit gemacht o:


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Hab das gestern Nacht gemacht und deb Bot noch bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In 24 Std nochmal auf die Gesöff-Seite gehen. Da kannst du dir dann die Füllung zuschicken lassen.


----------



## fraudani (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit schon einen battlenet Account angelegt. Da war es allerdings noch nicht möglich europäische Wow-Accounts hinzuzufügen. Inzwischen geht das. 

Bei mir war das so: ich habe den Wow-Account hinzugefügt, wonach dann das Bild von PreBC zu sehen war. Dann habe ich erneut den Wow-Account hinzugefügt und es erschien zusätzlich das Bild von Wotlk. Erst danach ist es möglich sich mit den Daten des Battlenet-Accounts in Wow einzuloggen. 

Was die Sache mit dem Battlebot betrifft, habe ich einfach unten rechts auf der Mountain Dew Seite den Button angeklickt und wurde direkt zu meinem Battlenet-Account weitergeleitet, wo ich dann hier schon zitierte Meldung bekam, dass ich das Pet bald an irgendeinem Briefkasten abholen kann. 

Bisher habe ich ingame zwar noch nichts bekommen. Die Äußerungen diverser Leute hier, dass man dafür einen Ban kassieren könnte sind jedoch albern. Man erschleicht sich ja nichts. Wie gesagt, wenn man auf Mountain Dew den Button anklickt, einfach weil man wissen will, was es mit dem Battlebot auf sich hat und wie man ihn kriegen kann, wird man direkt (sofern man bei Battlenet eingeloggt ist) zur "Glückwunsch... Battlebot... Briefkasten"-Seite weitergeleitet. 

Wenn man das also nicht haben darf (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), sollten derartige Verlinkungen etc. nicht funktionieren, zumal es sich dabei um reguläre Links handelt, die man sich nicht durch irgendwelche Tricks oder Hintertürchen "erschleichen" muss, denn...
Button sehen -> interessiert draufklicken -> Glückwunsch


----------



## Geestar79 (10. Juni 2009)

Annara schrieb:


> erm ich bin gerade bei seite 2 von 3 mit dem account transfer und wenn ich auf  accunttransfer abschließen klicke komm ich wieder auf seite 2v3 hab ich i-was vergessen anzuklicken weil so funktionierts i-wie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hiho Joar bei mir genau das gleiche problem.keine erfolgsmeldung oder sonstwas von erfolgreich acc verbunden oder so.geht einfach wieder auf seite 2 zurück.vielleicht
noch jemand das prob wie ich und annara?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



editk grad nochmal versucht und diesmal hats gefunzt mit der acc verknüpfung.


----------



## nussy15 (10. Juni 2009)

genau das gleiche problem hab ich auch zurzeit
ich gebe alles ein und bei schritt drei lande ich dann wieder auf seite eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Juni 2009)

> genau das gleiche problem hab ich auch zurzeit
> ich gebe alles ein und bei schritt drei lande ich dann wieder auf seite eins


Blizzard fixt das grad.Ist nicht mehr möglich das Pet zu bekommen auf diesem Weg.

Allen die es haben: macht ein paar Screens davon, es wird bald aus eurer Tasche verschwunden sein.
Ich drücke euch, wenn auch nicht gern, die Daumen, dass es keine Bans gibt.

Exploit ausnutzen->Accountstrafe, war schon immer so und wird immer so sein.

da es nunmehr nicht mehr möglich ist, dieses Pet auf diesem Wege zu bekommen, kann das hier glaub ich auch geschlossen werden.Oder noch besser: gleich ne Verlinkung zu den bald startenden Heulthreads zum Thema:"Ich war so doof mir den Battlebot zu holen, nun bin ich gebannt!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shikki (10. Juni 2009)

wie fraudani schon so schön schrieb:



fraudani schrieb:


> Wenn man das also nicht haben darf (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), sollten derartige Verlinkungen etc. nicht funktionieren, zumal es sich dabei um reguläre Links handelt, die man sich nicht durch irgendwelche Tricks oder Hintertürchen "erschleichen" muss, denn...
> Button sehen -> interessiert draufklicken -> Glückwunsch



daher frage ich mich, warum hier so viele von accountstrafen sprechen.


----------



## mk77 (10. Juni 2009)

für sowas wird es bestimmt keine accountstrafen geben


----------



## fraudani (10. Juni 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Blizzard fixt das grad.Ist nicht mehr möglich das Pet zu bekommen auf diesem Weg.
> 
> Allen die es haben: macht ein paar Screens davon, es wird bald aus eurer Tasche verschwunden sein.
> Ich drücke euch, wenn auch nicht gern, die Daumen, dass es keine Bans gibt.
> ...




Man kann hier definitiv nicht von Exploit ausnutzen reden. Wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe, bestand (zumindest noch bis vorhin) die Möglichkeit, das Pet oder zumindest die Glückwunschinfo zufällig bzw. "ausversehen" zu erhalten. 
Seinen Wow-Account zum Battlenet hinzuzufügen ist nicht strafbar. Auf Mountain Dew rumzuhängen und dort irgendwelche Buttons zu klicken auch nicht.

Wenn man seinen Battlenet-Account nicht ausgeloggt hat und dann rein interessehalber auf den Button mit dem Battlebot klickt, wird man automatisch sofort zur Glückwunsch-Seite weitergeleitet. Somit kann man da gar nichts ausnutzen, weil es einfach passiert, nur weil man einen Button angeklickt hat.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2009)

Warum Accountstrafen?

1. 
Es gibt immer wiedermal solche Besonderheiten bei Blizz.
*Diese war nur für die US-Server gedacht und für sonst keinen weiter - und es ist limitiiert*
So etwas gab es auch schon in China, wo man ein goldenes Schwein bekommen konnte.

2. 
Daher ist es Bugusing - egal ob man per Anklicken von legalen Links dazu kam.
Weil eben bei Blizz der Bug existierte, daß er nicht zwischen Arten der Server unterscheiden konnte,
war es eben möglich. Und sowas ist eine Hintertür.

3. 
Für die Eu-Server soll sowas demnächst auch kommen.

4.
Wer es nicht glaubt - lese es einfach mal im Netz nach - gibt genug Meldungen dazu!

greetz


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juni 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Man kann hier definitiv nicht von Exploit ausnutzen reden.
> [...]
> Somit kann man da gar nichts ausnutzen, weil es einfach passiert, nur weil man einen Button angeklickt hat.


Wenn irgendetwas nur für eine bestimmte Spielergruppe zugänglich sein soll und ein Fehler dafür sorgt, daß Mitglieder einer anderen Spielergruppe dieses etwas auch bekomen können, dann ist es unerheblich, ob 1,2,3 oder x Buttons dafür gedrückt werden müssen.
Man erschleicht sich dieses etwas.
Unter diesem Aspekt _könnte _es Accountstrafen geben, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.


----------



## CharlySteven (10. Juni 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Es geht allen so die das erst seid ca. 3Uhr heute Nacht probieren.


um 6 gings o:



Dalmus schrieb:


> Unter diesem Aspekt _könnte _es Accountstrafen geben, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.


glaub ich auch nich..... da müste blizz ja tausende user bannen


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn irgendetwas nur für eine bestimmte Spielergruppe zugänglich sein soll und ein Fehler dafür sorgt, daß Mitglieder einer anderen Spielergruppe dieses etwas auch bekomen können, dann ist es unerheblich, ob 1,2,3 oder x Buttons dafür gedrückt werden müssen.
> Man erschleicht sich dieses etwas.
> Unter diesem Aspekt _könnte _es Accountstrafen geben, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.


Strafen wird es dafür nicht geben. Stell dir vor du landest zufällig als Europäer auf der Seite, warum auch immer. Siehst den Banner für das WoW-Special, klickst dich durch bis zum Battle.net Login und loggst dich ein. Es prangt der Button "Jetzt einlösen" groß da. Darüber steht zwar, dass diese Aktion nur für Amis gelten soll, aber wenn es dann doch durch den ganz normalen Klick auf den Button funktioniert kann es Blizzard einem nicht anlasten.
Was mich wundert ist die Tatsache, dass die ganzen Dinge um den Kampfbot auch schon komplett eingedeutscht vorlagen. Lässt darauf schließen, dass Mountain Dew bzw. Blizzard sowas auch in naher Zukunft für Europa planen, und da jemand Mist gebaut hat.
Deswegen wird Blizzard keine große Ban/Straf-Welle starten. Sie müssten ja auch erstmal die Mutwilligkeit nachweisen.

Es funktionierte kurzzeitig, Glückwunsch an die Leute, die einen Bot bekommen haben. Der Rest soll sich gedulden, oder einfach nur daran denken, dass es bloß ein Pet ist...


----------



## Morcan (10. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist die Tatsache, dass die ganzen Dinge um den Kampfbot auch schon komplett eingedeutscht vorlagen. Lässt darauf schließen, dass Mountain Dew bzw. Blizzard sowas auch in naher Zukunft für Europa planen, und da jemand Mist gebaut hat.



Kann man von ausgehen, aber du kannst auch mit einem deutschen Client auf den US-Servern spielen, evtl. wurde es dafür auch übersetzt.


----------



## fraudani (10. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn irgendetwas nur für eine bestimmte Spielergruppe zugänglich sein soll und ein Fehler dafür sorgt, daß Mitglieder einer anderen Spielergruppe dieses etwas auch bekomen können, dann ist es unerheblich, ob 1,2,3 oder x Buttons dafür gedrückt werden müssen.
> Man erschleicht sich dieses etwas.
> Unter diesem Aspekt _könnte _es Accountstrafen geben, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.




Das mag ja alles sein, aber auf die von mir beschriebene Art ist nirgendwo auf dem Weg ersichtlich, dass dies nur für USA gilt. 
Man ist bei Battlenet eingeloggt oder hat zumindest nicht ausgeloggt (Cookies und so). Dann ist man auf der Startseite von Mountain Dew, wo man vorher noch nie gewesen sein und auch nicht registiert bzw. eingeloggt sein muss. Auf dieser ist ein Button mit dem Bild vom Battlebot und dem Schriftzug "The Battle-Bot Pet: Claim now an fuel up!". Auf dieser Seite steht nichts davon, dass es Beschränkungen oder dergleichen gibt. Man sieht also den Button, denkt sich "ui, was ist das denn" und klickt drauf. Und schwups geht die Glückwunsch-Seite von Battlenet auf. Es ist also weder ersichtlich, dass dieses Pet nur für USA gedacht ist, noch dass ein Fehler bei Blizz vorliegt.

Man kann es also drehen und wenden wie man will, da muss man nicht irgendwelche nicht mal vorhandenen Hintertürchen ausnutzen.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Man kann es also drehen und wenden wie man will, da muss man nicht irgendwelche nicht mal vorhandenen Hintertürchen ausnutzen.



Am Ende ist allein entscheidend wie Blizzard das sieht - und nichts anderes. Eine drakonische Strafe ist natürlich nicht zu erwarten, trotzdem braucht keiner auf der Schiene zu fahren er habe von nichts gewusst.


----------



## paddey (10. Juni 2009)

????!!!! ich hab alles gemacht wie es da steht aber ich bekomm kein brief an welchen meiner charaktere wird das pet geschickt?


----------



## shikki (10. Juni 2009)

paddey, hast du vom thread etwas mehr als nur den ersten beitrag gelesen?

es ist wohl nicht mehr möglich, das pet jetzt noch zu bekommen, da blizzard die sache gefixt hat.


----------



## Frek01 (10. Juni 2009)

Durzan schrieb:


> Also für ein Pet ist mir das Risiko doch zu groß eventuell ein Account-Bann zu bekommen oder was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> 
> so long


/sign


----------



## spawnofanger (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hoff mal das ich die behalten darf, 3 Tage ban würden mich nichmal jucken^^
Aber ich mein Jäger durften ihren Geisterwolf auch behalten, gibt mir grund zu hoffen... wär bestimmt n Arsch voll Arbeit und soooo schlimm is das ja jetz auch nich.

+ find ichs auch komisch das der ingame Brief so schön in deutsch verfasst war...


----------



## CharlySteven (10. Juni 2009)

vieleicht hat sich blizzard ja verschrieben und wollten anstat "US" "EU" schreiben, is ja nur ein buchstabe an einer anderen stelle.... kann ja auch vorkommen *hust*


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Bin wieder da, nicht gebannt, Pet noch da.

Mal abwarten.


----------



## ArschVomDienst (10. Juni 2009)

mal ne blöde frage:
Meine freundin hat soweit alles gemacht. wie auf WoW-szene.de geschildert.

Woher weiß aber die Seite, auf welchen Char, die post gehen soll? Ich mein.. du musst Battle.net mit deinem accout verbinden, aber da hat doch jeder eigentlich mehr als nur einen Char sitzen ?


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2009)

Sollte jeder Char bekommen,aber jetzt sowieso nicht mehr..


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Juni 2009)

Ab 8 Uhr ging es nicht mehr.Kann ich bestätigen.Haben wohl recht schnell gefixxt.
Normalerweise sollten alle Chars diesen bekommen.Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## spawnofanger (10. Juni 2009)

ArschVomDienst schrieb:


> Woher weiß aber die Seite, auf welchen Char, die post gehen soll? Ich mein.. du musst Battle.net mit deinem accout verbinden, aber da hat doch jeder eigentlich mehr als nur einen Char sitzen ?



Die Post ging an alle Chars des Accs, hab ca. 10-15 aus der Post geholt weil ich mir schon gedacht hab das das nich lang geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (10. Juni 2009)

So, Pet auf 2 Chars vorhanden, und keine Acc- Sperre

btw. Dr.Pepper 4life (Produkt von MountainDew) ^^


----------



## cattlecruiser (10. Juni 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage.
Und zwar, habe ich meinen Account vor etwa 2 Jahren von einem Freund bekommen, da dieser durch Arbeit usw. nicht mehr in der Lage war WoW sinnvoll zu spielen. (Ja, ich weiß, dass man sowas nicht machen sollte >.<)
Jetzt wollte ich mich für den Battle.net-Account registrieren, muss ich nun die Daten von meinem Freund eingeben oder kann ich bedenkenlos meine Daten eingeben?


----------



## Smokybear (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab das jez mal gemacht und hoffe wirklich SEHR auf das minipet auf meinen kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 roboter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (10. Juni 2009)

Smokybear schrieb:


> Also ich hab das jez mal gemacht und hoffe wirklich SEHR auf das minipet auf meinen kleinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo? Es ist nicht mehr möglich das Pet zu bekommen, da Blizzard es gefixxt hat !!!



Belgor


----------



## Hikaru87 (10. Juni 2009)

cattlecruiser schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage.
> Und zwar, habe ich meinen Account vor etwa 2 Jahren von einem Freund bekommen, da dieser durch Arbeit usw. nicht mehr in der Lage war WoW sinnvoll zu spielen. (Ja, ich weiß, dass man sowas nicht machen sollte >.<)
> Jetzt wollte ich mich für den Battle.net-Account registrieren, muss ich nun die Daten von meinem Freund eingeben oder kann ich bedenkenlos meine Daten eingeben?



Du kannst bedenklos deine Daten im Battle.net Account angeben und den WoW Account adden.

Lustig ist nur das die Pets im nachhinein auch aus den Briefkästen verschwunden sind, genauso wie die Füllungen. GZ an alle die das Zeugs rechtzeitig aus der Post geholt haben ^^


----------



## Mithriwan (10. Juni 2009)

Wie nett von Blizzard, da hätte man sich jetzt auch voll nen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, das dämliche Teil ALLEN zahlenden Spielern zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Apropos brechen, bei sowas könnt ich kotzender Weise ganz schnell den Geldhahn zudrehen, raffgierige Ärsche.


----------



## deHaar (10. Juni 2009)

Bitte lasst mich das Pet auch noch bekommen! 
laut Internet (battle.net + mountaindew) hat alles funktioniert und ich habe als letztes die Seite (auf DEUTSCH!) "Herzlichen Glückwunsch ... blabla ... Battle-Bot-Haustier zugestellt" gesehen. 
Da ich aber bei der Arbeit bin und meinen Job nicht wegen eines ca. 10GB großen Game-Clients auf einem Firmenrechner riskieren möchte konnte ich bisher nicht checken ob das Pet auch wirklich bei einem der Chars oder mehreren angekommen ist. 
Ich hoffe doch! 




Darequi schrieb:


> So, Pet auf 2 Chars vorhanden, und keine Acc- Sperre
> 
> btw. Dr.Pepper 4life (Produkt von MountainDew) ^^



Hierzu kann man nur sagen: Prost Diabetes! Dr. Pepper schmeckt definitiv genial, aber ist sicher ähnlich gesund wie Knollenblätterpilze.


----------



## Poserritter (10. Juni 2009)

WILL




EINEN




BATTLEBOT!​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://media.photobucket.com/image/sparta%...rrgh/sparta.gif


----------



## CharlySteven (10. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> WILL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schau dir ein screen an dann haste einen o:


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2009)

Na vielleicht hat Blizzard nicht mal was gefixt.
Evtl ist einfach nur die limitierte Zeit abgelaufen, in der der Bot erhältlich war -
halt wie geplant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (10. Juni 2009)

Gendo schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste die Battle.net Seite bei mir nur aufhören mir beim aufrufen eine 403 Forbidden meldung auszugeben.




versuch eu.battle.net


----------



## Ganur (10. Juni 2009)

alles so gemacht wie es da steht,
natürlich nicht den ganzen tread gelesen und somit auch nicht gewust das es nich mehr geht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja kann man nichts machen.
komisch finde ich nur das ich mich trotz mail das mein wow acc zum battle.net acc wurde ich ich noch immer mit deim alten login einloggen kann,
aber des neue funzt nicht.
na egal, werd schon sehen wenns nicht mehr geht.

finde es von blizz nur eine riesen schweinerei, das sie diesen battlebot nur den amis zur verfügung stellen,
da sieht man es wieder mal, es gibt gleiche und gleichere.

mfg


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal wir werden in so oder so bekommen, oder ein adneres Haustier.


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

hab gerade mit nem gm gechatet, leute, der zug ist abgefahren xD wer ihn hat hat ihn ., wer nicht PP... ich für mich kann sagen... ICH HAB IHN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn noch jemand ihn auf Area 52 hat schreibt mich an ( Lirala ) will dicke duelle ^^


----------



## Monoecus (10. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie kommt ingame nix an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaru87 (10. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wir werden in so oder so bekommen, oder ein adneres Haustier.



Hast du davon zufällig Screens oder so? ^^


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Hikaru87 schrieb:


> Hast du davon zufällig Screens oder so? ^^




von nem anderen Haustier?


----------



## Hikaru87 (10. Juni 2009)

Ups falsch zitiert xD".

Meinte 

"hab gerade mit nem gm gechatet, leute, der zug ist abgefahren xD wer ihn hat hat ihn ., wer nicht PP... ich für mich kann sagen... ICH HAB IHN  Wenn noch jemand ihn auf Area 52 hat schreibt mich an ( Lirala ) will dicke duelle ^^ "


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Nochmal an alle:

Ihr hättet euch direkt einloggen müssen soweit ich weiss:
Nur die chars mit denen ich mich vor 3:00 eingeloggt hatte haben das Tier.

wenn ihr nicht on wart wurde die Post wieder gelöscht oder verhindert dass sie zugestellt wird denke ich.


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

Hikaru87 schrieb:


> Hast du davon zufällig Screens oder so? ^^




screen von meinen battlebot ?


----------



## Hikaru87 (10. Juni 2009)

LukaHH schrieb:


> screen von meinen battlebot ?




Ne, vom Chat mit dem GM, der sagt das es okay ist und wir die Bots behalten dürfen und so ^^


----------



## alburak (10. Juni 2009)

ich hab das prob, das ich zwar alles wie beschrieben gemacht hab und auch die meldung "sie haben den bot blabla"

doch wenn ich jetzt bei wow in die accountverwaltung einlogge:



> Select a Game account to manage:
> 
> meinname (US)



ich hab 100% EU bei der anmeldung gewählt.
da ich nu keine us acc habe komme ich bei der verwaltung auch net weiter.

kann mir jemand einen tip geben??
den callcenter von blizz möchte ich net stören, die scheinen immer soviel zu tun zuhaben.


----------



## LukaHH (10. Juni 2009)

ich habe nie geschrieben das ich ihn behalten kann.. davon hat der gm auch nix gesagt ..  mal gucken ob man ihn behalten darf, scheinbar hab ich ihn auf area 52 als einzigster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaru87 (10. Juni 2009)

Aso, schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mannoroth (10. Juni 2009)

Eben ein gespräch gehabt mit einem GM, der meinte das dies von Blizz nicht vorgeshen war, und sie mit den Unrechtmässig "erworbenen" battle Bots gegen die Spielre gemäß ihrer richtlinien vorgehen werden.

Also wahrscheinlich wrerden die pets dann wieder gelöscht oder so.


----------



## Atinuviell (10. Juni 2009)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Eben ein gespräch gehabt mit einem GM, der meinte das dies von Blizz nicht vorgeshen war, und sie mit den Unrechtmässig "erworbenen" battle Bots gegen die Spielre gemäß ihrer richtlinien vorgehen werden.
> 
> Also wahrscheinlich wrerden die pets dann wieder gelöscht oder so.




na dann zeig mal den screen von dem gespräch mit dem gm


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. Juni 2009)

Wollte ich auch gerade sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin:

Hab meinen Bot zwar schon aus der Nachricht geholt, aber nochnicht benutz.

Also kann man nicht sagen das ich exploited oder einen bug benutz habe, weil ich habe im Spielfluß nichts geändert.

denke die werden höchstens Pet wegnehmen, wobei mir lieber wäre pet behalten und 3 tage Bann =)


----------



## XxEldorianxX (10. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ehrlich bin:
> 
> Hab meinen Bot zwar schon aus der Nachricht geholt, aber nochnicht benutz.
> 
> ...



ja würde dafür auch lieber nen 3 tage bann nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also auf meinem server die nachtwache habe ich noch keinen gesehen mit dem ding außer mir xD vielleicht hat den ja wer auf dem server...würde gerne mal nen duell machen...


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2009)

Wie duell?


----------



## CalibraHH (10. Juni 2009)

naja find ich total bescheuert die aktion. warum geben sie nicht einfach jedem nen pet für den battle.net account?? warum ERST die amis und evtl gar nicht für europa?? ich glaube nämlich nicht, das europa auch eins bekommen wird, sonst wärs schon da. total bekloppt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Juni 2009)

Bin dafür entweder alle oder keiner in eu bekommts^^


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

Leute nun mal keine Hektik was ihr hier teils für ein scheiss schreibt (Ok mag nix neues sein).

Wenn ihr von Exploid´s ausnutzen redet solltet ihr erstmal wissen was sowas ist. Das ganze hier hat damit zumindest nichts zu tun. Hier haben einfach die Webmaster die diese Aktion erstellt haben mist gebaut. Allgemein kann man also die Leute die dann da geklickt haben nicht betrafen, dass sollte selbst Blizzard wissen. Wenn sie wirklich mit *Bann *kommen, wären auf einmal viele Leute weg, denn das Pet haben nun sehr viele bekomm. Ganz einfach hoffen das man es erst einmal behalten darf oder es wird gelöscht. Man wird es sehen. 
Ein Exploid oder Bug wurde hier, bewusst oder unbewusst, zumindest von niemand ausgenutzt. Dafür müsste man im Spiel etwas verändert haben, das ist hier nicht der Fall!


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2009)

Pantherrebel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr von Exploid´s ausnutzen redet solltet ihr erstmal wissen was sowas ist.



Exploit ist das ausnutzen einer Schwachstelle in einem Computerprogramm. Nun weisst auch Du worüber wir reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdwarf (10. Juni 2009)

so jetzt mal meine Frage, wie lange dauert es bis man den Bot bekommt? ich wart jestzt schon ne stunde und nix is in der Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wurde das schon gefixt?

Shadow


----------



## Atinuviell (10. Juni 2009)

ja shadow das wurde bereits gefixt


----------



## Shadowdwarf (10. Juni 2009)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> ja shadow das wurde bereits gefixt


so ein M.... immer erfahr ich sowas zu spät.... GRML

naja danke jedenfalls für die Antwort

Shadow


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Exploit ist das ausnutzen einer Schwachstelle in einem Computerprogramm. Nun weisst auch Du worüber wir reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach echt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist mir klar darum geht es mir ja. Es wurde hier ja keine MPQ Datein benutzt um den zu nutzen od sonstiges.


----------



## lordtheseiko (10. Juni 2009)

Die amis bekommen sowieso alles von Blizzard in den A.... geschoben....
hat man ja ganz toll mit den Wotlk beta servern gesehen.....


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juni 2009)

Pantherrebel schrieb:


> Ach echt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und? Es war trotzdem ein Bug, es wurde ja klar gesagt, dass es nicht für Europa ist. Da ist es doch egal welche Dateien genutzt werden?


----------



## Hikaru87 (10. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und? Es war trotzdem ein Bug, es wurde ja klar gesagt, dass es nicht für Europa ist. Da ist es doch egal welche Dateien genutzt werden?




Nur geht man nicht davon aus das man sich mit einem EU Battle.net Account bei http://us.battle.net einloggen kann. 
Dann war mal auf dieser Seite, die war sogar noch in deutsch und unten stand "Gutschein einlösen", ist doch klar das mans probiert, zumal dort ja extra stand das man das Pet nur auf seine US WoW Account gesendet bekommt.
Dafür kann man wohl kaum einen bestrafen, die ganze Leute die Exploit und Hacking rufen haben einen an der Waffel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantherrebel (10. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und? Es war trotzdem ein Bug, es wurde ja klar gesagt, dass es nicht für Europa ist. Da ist es doch egal welche Dateien genutzt werden?



In dem Fall ein Bug auf den Internet Servern der Firma ja im Spiel dann eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja nun Stunden wegen nichts rumdiskutieren bringt ja erst mal nicht. Bekomm tut man das Pet nicht mehr und gut.


----------



## Hikaru87 (10. Juni 2009)

Bots werden heute Nacht gelöscht... Schaut im Loginscreen nach, Blizzard....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlaa (10. Juni 2009)

Jop ... die dinger werden wieder gelöscht^^


----------



## Darkdax (10. Juni 2009)

also viel wirbel und öhmmmm.... nix *g*

greez

/vote close


----------



## Darequi (11. Juni 2009)

Da sitzen jetzt sicherlich irgendwelche Blizzard Angestelten irgendwo in einem Büro in Frankreich, spielen sich an den Lippen und heulen die ganze Zeit "MiMiMiMiMiMiMiMiMiMi"


Wenn die mir das Pet wegnehmen wollen, was ich fürs BlizzCon (online) kriege, dann wirds im Karton rappeln!


----------



## geVayn (11. Juni 2009)

CalibraHH schrieb:


> naja find ich total bescheuert die aktion. warum geben sie nicht einfach jedem nen pet für den battle.net account?? warum ERST die amis und evtl gar nicht für europa?? ich glaube nämlich nicht, das europa auch eins bekommen wird, sonst wärs schon da. total bekloppt.



Der Punkt den hier offensichtlich einige übersehen: Der Kampfbot ist keine Aktion die nur von Blizzard ausgeht, sondern eine Werbeaktion für MountainDew. Also werden die da auch ein Wörtchen mitreden wollen. Und wenn die der Meinung sind dass sie mit der Aktion in Europa noch warten werden die Blizzard schon auf die Finger klopfen. Man weiß ja nicht was bei denen im Vertrag steht, und wenn es bei Blizzard um Geld geht weiß man ja wie die reagieren können...

Also ich hoffe das die Bots noch nach Europa kommen, schon weil mir die Idee der Duelle gefällt.


----------



## Riuk (11. Juni 2009)

RIP mein kleiner Freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (11. Juni 2009)

muahahaha da wird er wieder gelöscht^^ soviel mühe gemacht ihr armen und dann sowas

*zisch* ooohhhhh   das war die dose mitleid


----------



## Ivensis (11. Juni 2009)

Wie heisst das Zeug das Du Dir reingezogen hast???? Ich will auch davon


----------



## Sadinsky (11. Juni 2009)

hehe... Nun hat niemand mehr den Bot? Dafür haben ziemlich viele ihren WoW Account zu einem Battle.net Account umgewandelt und einen neuen, tollen Benutzernamen xD
Naja, der wär irgendwann eh gekommen...


----------



## Thewizard76 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich habe nun folgendes Problem dadurch.
Er hat meinen Acc auf US gestellt und ich komme nicht mehr in die Acc Verwaltung rein.
Er sagt das der Acc nicht verifiziert ist aber ich hatte ihn bestätigt.
Was kann ich nun machen.
Spielen geht weiterhin mit meinen normalen Daten aber ich möchte ja auch mal das Passwort ändern usw.


----------



## Ivensis (11. Juni 2009)

Also das sieht bei Dir ganz böse aus, ich denke Du wirst mit nem Ausfall von 2 monaten rechnen ,müssen, das tut mir sehr leid


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

devish schrieb:


> RIP mein kleiner Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hihi ihc hab vorher extra nochn screen gemacht.....

naja beim tiger(oder was das war^^) hats blizz nich wieder entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemeine sache


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. Juni 2009)

Kam eh noch ned dazu, den robo mir zu holn... Naja scheint besser so, wenn ich hier sachen les, wie dass der acc auf einmal zu nem US-acc wurd oder auch dasser vll eh wieder weggenommen wird... wär ich eh nur wieder desto wütender^^
Aber blizz, gebt halt allen Battle.net besitzern ein solches pet, da würden viel mehr leute sich einen machen...^^


----------



## Ronny799 (11. Juni 2009)

Und weg sind Sie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muahahaha


----------



## Freelancer (11. Juni 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun folgendes Problem dadurch.
> Er hat meinen Acc auf US gestellt und ich komme nicht mehr in die Acc Verwaltung rein.
> Er sagt das der Acc nicht verifiziert ist aber ich hatte ihn bestätigt.
> Was kann ich nun machen.
> Spielen geht weiterhin mit meinen normalen Daten aber ich möchte ja auch mal das Passwort ändern usw.



einfach nochmal den wow account  auf den battelnet übertragen evtl hast du dann ein eu und us wow aber der us wurde bei mir heute gelöscht so das jetzt alles ist wie es soll

Leider ohne Haustier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (11. Juni 2009)

Erbärmlich wie Schadenfroh die Leute sind, die den Bot nicht für ein paar Stunden in Ihrem Besitz hatten.
Wäre der Bot bestehen geblieben, wären das bestimmt die selben Leute die dann rumheulen weil Sie ihn nich erhalten haben.

*kopfschüttel*

BTW: Ich hatte auch keinen bekommen, hab mich aber einfach für die gefreut die Ihn Ihr eigenen nennen konnten.

Achso zu dem rumgejammer wegen Battle.Net. Macht das beste draus. Immerhin könnt Ihr nun alte Blizz CDs wegwerfen und jederzeit die Games downloaden.
Battlenet hat ein paar nette Features die man nutzen kann.


----------



## spacekeks007 (11. Juni 2009)

P.S.  Aber das war doch abzusehen das sie euch wieder weggenommen werden da sie eigendlich nur für us spieler vorgesehen sind.

naja vieleicht kommt in good old germany auch mal so wine aktion mit dem roboter.

und alle die probleme haben mit ihrem acc,  selber schuld    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> Erbärmlich wie Schadenfroh die Leute sind, die den Bot nicht für ein paar Stunden in Ihrem Besitz hatten.


jop.... sind eben kiddies die sowas schreiben ....



spacekeks007 schrieb:


> und alle die probleme haben mit ihrem acc,  selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nope, BLIZZARD IS SCHULD....wenn dies nich auf die reihe bekommen n b-net acc richtig cu coden und so.


----------



## sK4r4 (11. Juni 2009)

na toll er steht noch unter "begleiter", aber beschwören kann man ihn nicht mehr. man hätte den ja auch ruhig mal komplett rausnehmen können ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juni 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun folgendes Problem dadurch.
> Er hat meinen Acc auf US gestellt und ich komme nicht mehr in die Acc Verwaltung rein.
> Er sagt das der Acc nicht verifiziert ist aber ich hatte ihn bestätigt.
> Was kann ich nun machen.
> Spielen geht weiterhin mit meinen normalen Daten aber ich möchte ja auch mal das Passwort ändern usw.


Versuch dich über die normale Accountverwaltung mit deinem bisherigen Benutzernamen einzuloggen. Das sollte funktionieren (trotz anderslautender Hinweise bei der Erstellung des Battle.net-Accs). Dort kannst du dann wie gewohnt deinen Account verwalten, inkl. Passwortänderung, Zahlungsoptionen usw.



			
				spacekeks007 schrieb:
			
		

> und alle die probleme haben mit ihrem acc, selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das scheint ja eine kindische Freude bei dir auszulösen - wenn man sich übers eigene Geschick nicht mehr freuen kann, dann eben über den Ärger anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe meinen Account schon VOR der Pet-Aktion umgestellt und auch Probleme (wird als US-Account angezeigt). Selber schuld?


----------



## Thewizard76 (11. Juni 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> und alle die probleme haben mit ihrem acc,  selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pfeife. Sorry aber da konnte ich nicht anderst und das war noch mide Ausgedrückt.
Mein WOW geht immer noch nur wollte ich mir die Chance darauf nicht nehmen lassen.
Früher oder später wird BattleNet zur Pflicht und wärend dann andere hier wieder Treats erstellen und rumheulen das sie wegen zu hoher Serverauslastung keinen erstellen können und dadurch kein WOW zocken können haben meines erachtens selber schuld.
Jetzt ist Zeit dafür da einen zu erstellen ganz in ruhe und ohne großen Ansturm.
Wieso muss alles erst zur Pflicht werden bevor es gemacht wird.
Es ist eine andere möglichkeit des einloggens.
Jeder der sie nutz ok und wer nicht auch ok
Aber verschont uns später mit Sinnlosen ich kann keinen BattleNet Acc erstellen Treats


----------



## Thewizard76 (11. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Versuch dich über die normale Accountverwaltung mit deinem bisherigen Benutzernamen einzuloggen. Das sollte funktionieren (trotz anderslautender Hinweise bei der Erstellung des Battle.net-Accs). Dort kannst du dann wie gewohnt deinen Account verwalten, inkl. Passwortänderung, Zahlungsoptionen usw.


Wenn ich das mache erscheint immer das Auswahlfenster in dem ich den BattleNet Acc ancklicken soll.
Da steht dann wiederum nur der US Acc.
Mich stört das nicht weiter nur geht er von da aus nicht drauf also komme ich in meine Verwaltung nicht rein.
Sobald ich eine Lösung habe werde ich sie einstellen.
Und nochmals ich kann spielen ohne einschränkungen.
Ich gebe nach wie vor meine alten Daten ein und es geht.
Nur die BattleNet Daten gehen nicht und das ist ja egal


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Juni 2009)

Haha na, noch den Battlebot im Inventar?^^

Ein "Ich habs euch ja gesagt" trifft es irgendwie nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun gut: das Pet kann man nicht mehr bekommen,Blizzard hats heute morgen entfernt.
Das Thema hier ist denk ich damit durch und kann bedenkenlos geschlossen werden.


----------



## Zerkan (11. Juni 2009)

Schade das es ihn nicht mehr gibt stylisch sah er ja auf jeden fall aus ^.^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juni 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mache erscheint immer das Auswahlfenster in dem ich den BattleNet Acc ancklicken soll.
> Da steht dann wiederum nur der US Acc.


Hmm, ich habe es gerade nochmal probiert. www.worldofwarcraft.de -> Accountverwaltung -> bei "Accountname oder E-Mail-Adresse" den Acc-Namen eingeben (nicht die eMailadresse) -> nun lande ich bei der altbekannten Acc-Verwaltung.
(Gebe ich stattdessen die eMailadresse ein, endets wie von dir beschrieben)

Angesichts der offenbar zahlreichen Fälle von falschen Accountverbindungen, schleppendem Login und letztlich "The requested file was not found! Sorry!" machen sich bei mir starke Zweifel bezüglich Sicherheit und Funktionalität des Battle.net-Accounts breit.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juni 2009)

Letztendlich schaut es aus wie ein Raktenbot von Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CypherGirl (11. Juni 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> Erbärmlich wie Schadenfroh die Leute sind, die den Bot nicht für ein paar Stunden in Ihrem Besitz hatten.
> Wäre der Bot bestehen geblieben, wären das bestimmt die selben Leute die dann rumheulen weil Sie ihn nich erhalten haben.
> 
> *kopfschüttel*
> ...



/sign... Einer der ersten Posts wo ich nicht den Kopf geschüttelt habe (Wer micht jetzt ''flamen'' möchte, kann das gern tun, er wird dann einfach ig't).

x
CypherG.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juni 2009)

************


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt die letzten gefühlten 225 Seiten hier nicht durchgelesen, aber warum ist den dieses Pet nur für US-Server vorbehalten? Mal im Ernst... interessiert es dort irgendjemanden ob das noch nen Europäer hat?

So ein Quatsch...


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt die letzten gefühlten 225 Seiten hier nicht durchgelesen, aber warum ist den dieses Pet nur für US-Server vorbehalten? Mal im Ernst... interessiert es dort irgendjemanden ob das noch nen Europäer hat?
> 
> So ein Quatsch...




Nun möglicherweise plant Blizz ja eine ähnliche Werbeaktion in Europa, von daher wird es sie schon interessieren.

Dennoch herzliches GZ an alle Besitzer eines nun verblichenen Pets. *rip* 
Immerhin bleiben euch die Screens und die Erinnerung an unvergessliche Momente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mich nicht getraut weil ich sowas vermutet hab.

Dennoch immer wieder doof eigene Fehler (in dem Fall von Blizz) mit so wenig Humor zu behandeln.

Was mich derbe erstaunt ist, das dieser Thread solange auf war. Kennt man gar nicht von Buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Immerhin bleiben euch die Screens und die Erinnerung an unvergessliche Momente
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zum 1. screen hab ich extra gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... der kleine hat sogar halb ulduar schon gesehn^^

zum 2. joar wunderlich^^


----------



## LukaHH (11. Juni 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> Erbärmlich wie Schadenfroh die Leute sind, die den Bot nicht für ein paar Stunden in Ihrem Besitz hatten.
> Wäre der Bot bestehen geblieben, wären das bestimmt die selben Leute die dann rumheulen weil Sie ihn nich erhalten haben.
> 
> *kopfschüttel*
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2009)

/nichtsign   bzw. eingeschränkt

1. Wieso sollte ich mich über Buguser freuen?
2. Bin ich etwas schadenfroh - und auch *nur* über die - die hier nun über Probs mit battle-net rumjammern.
3. Selbst wenn die glücklichen Besitzer das Pet behalten hätten, hätte es mich überhaupt nicht gestört, wenn ich es nicht gehabt hätte.

fakt!


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> 1. Wieso sollte ich mich über Buguser freuen?
> 3. Selbst wenn die glücklichen Besitzer das Pet behalten hätten, hätte es mich überhaupt nicht gestört, wenn ich es nicht gehabt hätte.


irgendwie wiederspricht das sich o_O


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> irgendwie wiederspricht das sich o_O



Nö - da das Nicht-Stören auf "nicht gehabt hätte" bezogen ist ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (11. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich immernoch, was an diesem Pet so besonders sein soll. Bisher hab ich noch keine Antwort gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (11. Juni 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> EDIT: DAS PET KANN MAN NICHT MEHR BEKOMMEN!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ich bin nicht sicher ob das von Blizz bewusst gemacht ist da der Brief auf Deutsch ist aber trotzdem würde ich es euch empfehlen sofort zu machen ich hab shcon meinen
> ...



hm, schade dass ichs jetzt erst lese ... sonst hätt ich mir das Teil auch geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dualaud (11. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> hm, schade dass ichs jetzt erst lese ... sonst hätt ich mir das Teil auch geholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Das Pet wurde von den europäischen Servern gelöscht.

Man kann es nicht mehr bekommen.

Jeder der es hatte, kann es nun nicht mehr beschwören (zählt aber im Moment immer noch für den Haustiererfolg).*


----------



## goodi. (11. Juni 2009)

edit


----------



## fre_k (11. Juni 2009)

Ging es nicht darum das das Mount irgendwie besonders gesponsort wurde und deshalb nur für die USA zugänglich sein sollte?.. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, gleich mal googlen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Juni 2009)

Also mal zur Aufklärung. Das Pet ist zwar immer noch als Zauber+Vorschau zum Beschwören da, kann aber nicht eingesetzt werden. "Ihr habt diesen Zauber nicht erlernt."

Was so besonders am dem Pet war, war halt das man gegeneinander kämpfen konnte damit, sofern man die Battlebots aufgefüllt hatte.

Faktisch hat es keiner mehr @ goodi.


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juni 2009)

> Früher oder später wird BattleNet zur Pflicht


Das glaube ich nicht so ganz, da die spieler von erster stunde nicht aktzeptieren mussten, aber blizzard macht ja sowieso was sie wollen!

@ Goodi. Tolles counter pushen -.-


----------



## Sturmrufer (11. Juni 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht so ganz, da die spieler von erster stunde nicht aktzeptieren mussten, aber blizzard macht ja sowieso was sie wollen!
> 
> @ Goodi. Tolles counter pushen -.-



Das gilt nur für Classic und BC Accounts. Jeder der auf WotLK erweitert muß zustimmen, daß ein Battelnetacount möglicherweise in Zukunft Pflicht wird.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

an alle die hier flamen und so schadenfroh sind...

wir haben das pet noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



können es nur eben nich mehr beschwören


----------



## Hikaru87 (11. Juni 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> an alle die hier flamen und so schadenfroh sind...
> 
> wir haben das pet noch
> 
> ...



Nein leider nicht, wenn man es einmal anklickt und die Fehlermeldung kommt verschwindet das Pet beim reloggen bei allen Chars aus der Pet/Mountsammlung.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht das Blizzard die Pet Statistik korrigieren wird, sagten sie nicht mal das sie an den Statistiken nichts ändern können? Aufjedenfall ist es sehr viel Aufwand für im Endeffekt "nix".

Und an alle die en EU only Pet wollen (Ja, Gurky und Lurky bekommt man net in den Popo gesteckt wie die Amerikaner ihren Battle-Bot), hier gehts lang:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=1&pageNo=1

Vielleicht werden wir erhört... eines Tages...  


edit: Thread wurde geschlossen, sowas wie Meinungsfreiheit gibts bei Blizzard leider net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

